# Fungus in my T's Tank!



## VesuviusX (Mar 2, 2016)

Hi all, I have recently rehoused a sling into a small tank. I have put some plant mosses and coco peat in the bottom and put a piece of wood for him/her to burrow under. I white fuzzy fungus or mould has started to grow on the piece of wood, and a different sort of mould on the top that looks like green dots. should I leave it , or redo the tank? is it a threat to my sling?
I have an Australian whispering spider (Phlogius crassipes) that prefers humid temperatures and moist conditions , and I think the moister has something to do with the mould/fungus.


----------



## Andrea82 (Mar 2, 2016)

I have no experience with this species, but if I spot fungus in a sling enclosure I rehouse. If it is just a tiny spot I take it out with the thongs, but if it's on the wood I rehouse. Maybe you could add more ventilation to prevent this?


----------



## TownesVanZandt (Mar 2, 2016)

VesuviusX said:


> Hi all, I have recently rehoused a sling into a small tank. I have put some plant mosses and coco peat in the bottom and put a piece of wood for him/her to burrow under. I white fuzzy fungus or mould has started to grow on the piece of wood, and a different sort of mould on the top that looks like green dots. should I leave it , or redo the tank? is it a threat to my sling?
> I have an Australian whispering spider (Phlogius crassipes) that prefers humid temperatures and moist conditions , and I think the moister has something to do with the mould/fungus.


Most likely it is not a threat to your tarantula, but I would rehouse it nevertheless. I have stopped using wood inside humid enclosures because it tends to get mould no matter how good cross ventilation you have.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## VesuviusX (Mar 2, 2016)

she/he is only very small and rehousing might freak him/her out to much.
and others say its no threat and just add more ventilation and it will go away?


----------



## Andrea82 (Mar 2, 2016)

No I meant cleaning out the enclosure and add more ventilation.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VesuviusX (Mar 2, 2016)

ok , ill try that


----------



## lunarae (Mar 2, 2016)

Look into springtails as a solution to help prevent future issues as well if it has to stay very humid. They eat mold and fungus and are harmless to T's. But I would do your own research on them before getting them so you know what your looking at. They can also help avoid mites if they are established good as they compete for habitat and food.


----------



## VesuviusX (Mar 2, 2016)

I don't really want to have any other living things in with my baby T , but that's a good idea

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## viper69 (Mar 2, 2016)

I'd like to point out that mold is in fact fungus.

The most mold-resistant natural material I have found is cork bark. I used to have a humid tank for some herps from a rainforest and the cork bark never had mold.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## AbraxasComplex (Mar 2, 2016)

A bit of mold will not harm the tarantula and will in time exhaust its resources and disappear. Think of your tank as an ecosystem that is currently off balance. In time that balance will be restored. By cleaning the enclosure and starting fresh you may end up just starting the cycle all over again to try and achieve a semblance of balance. It can takes days to even months. 

There are ways you can reach it earlier though. Using cork bark or driftwood that is safe for aquariums will help as they will not rot or mold up for long. Also having springtails or dwarf isopods in the enclosure will also keep it clean. They will feed on decaying plant material and consume dead crickets, both which mold or mited may use as a food source.


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Mar 2, 2016)

But if the enclosure is provided with cross ventilation (and removing asap always prey remains) mold shouldn't been a issue. I have tropicals housed in very "humid" substrate, and have/never had molt of all sorts.

I was concerned a bit recently about my 0.1 _Pelinobius muticus_ 'Queen Baboon'  *Goddess *because, even if she's on the dry side with cross ventilation, she doesn't 90% of the time took off the boluses, i assume they are packed with web down under that burrow only God knows exactly lol


----------



## TownesVanZandt (Mar 2, 2016)

Chris LXXIX said:


> But if the enclosure is provided with cross ventilation (and removing asap always prey remains) mold shouldn't been a issue. I have tropicals housed in very "humid" substrate, and have/never had molt of all sorts.
> 
> I was concerned a bit recently about my 0.1 _Pelinobius muticus_ 'Queen Baboon'  *Goddess *because, even if she's on the dry side with cross ventilation, she doesn't 90% of the time took off the boluses, i assume they are packed with web down under that burrow only God knows exactly lol


I agree with you when it comes to the importance of cross ventilation and good habits of maintenance (such as removing boluses etc.) for avoiding mould in the substrate. I have kept Asian T´s without changing substrate for years with no problems. What I have seen from my experience however (and what I understand is also the problem in OP´s case) is wood in humid enclosures. Up here cork bark is really expensive as it needs to be imported from Southern Europe and I therefore use wood or driftwood collected from the forest for free if I can. This works perfectly fine for most of my African baboons and other "dry" species, but if I add it into the enclosures of my tropical species it will grow mould sooner or later, no matter what I do to prevent it. As a result I only use expensive cork bark and fake plants for tropical tarantulas.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Mar 2, 2016)

TownesVanZandt said:


> Up here cork bark is really expensive as it needs to be imported from Southern Europe


You're right. I forgot that  
Sometimes i think i'm damn lucky when it comes to cork bark. I buy that from a Brescia artisan and it's good quality and cheap.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## The Snark (Mar 2, 2016)

Again? Let's get something cleared up here. You have slings in your fungus tank. Fungi are more dominant, more diverse, more adaptable, and were here first.
Done snarking. Carry on.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## EulersK (Mar 3, 2016)

AbraxasComplex said:


> A bit of mold will not harm the tarantula and will in time exhaust its resources and disappear. Think of your tank as an ecosystem that is currently off balance. In time that balance will be restored. By cleaning the enclosure and starting fresh you may end up just starting the cycle all over again to try and achieve a semblance of balance. It can takes days to even months.


While this is true, remember that new resources are always being introduced into the tank. A bolus is a perfect habitat for mold, and even if you pluck it out, little crumbs will always be left behind. Spot cleaning is the most effective treatment, in my opinion. I check on my sling enclosures daily simply to pluck out any spots of mold that flare up. If you nip them early, you prevent an outbreak.


----------



## AbraxasComplex (Mar 4, 2016)

EulersK said:


> While this is true, remember that new resources are always being introduced into the tank. A bolus is a perfect habitat for mold, and even if you pluck it out, little crumbs will always be left behind. Spot cleaning is the most effective treatment, in my opinion. I check on my sling enclosures daily simply to pluck out any spots of mold that flare up. If you nip them early, you prevent an outbreak.


Hence why I suggested isopods and springtails. They will consume the bolus and maintain the balance.


----------



## Pipa (Mar 12, 2016)

I def use springtails and isopods in all my herps and arachnid enclosures


----------



## TarantulasWorld (Mar 13, 2016)

in all honesty all has pretty much already been suggested here. Purchase a culture of isopods and or springtails and you should be fine. it might also help to add a few more vent holes to your enclosures and mist it to still keep it with the right humidity levels


----------



## VesuviusX (Mar 14, 2016)

even though heaps of people are saying springtails and isopods are good and that you should use them I don't really want to have them in my T's tank. and they are a real pest in Australia as well.


----------

